# How to apply MTG to my horses mane



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's been a while since we've used it. Just squirt some on the horse or in your hand and massage it into the mane. If you put too much on, it will just run down their neck. Normally, we just left it in. 

How fast will it grow? That depends on the horse. You should see some noticeable difference in a few weeks. It won't grow out fully in that time but some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Use gloves! That stuff smells like bacon grease to me.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Use gloves to work a small amount directly into the root ends at the crest. Twice a week is plenty, and we only washed it out if it got gunky. Texas is like a mile from the sun, so we (a few fellow boarders did a test run) only applied at night, hoping to prevent sunburn since it's oil based. Results really depend on the individual horse, IME. Some had noticeable growth within a week, some didn't show any change.

I strongly suggest a spot-test first, however. My sensitive-skinned horse welted up shortly after applying it to a one-inch test section. I would have felt horrible if I'd applied it to his entire mane! My guy's mane is doing well with Healthy Haircare Moisturizer applied to the roots/crest every other day, instead. He definitely smells prettier than the MTG horses, too, lol.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

MTG is good for just about anything from rainrot, to scratches, to detangler, mane growth, etc... I just pour a bit in my hand and use my fingers to rub it in to the crest of the mane. You don't need a lot or your horse will have one greasy head of hair! And as far as the smell, if that is a problem for you, there is a kind you can get that has an herb scent.


----------



## Horse Lover Girl (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you very much! I will try what you have suggested.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

It will also tarnish any jewelry that might come into contact with it. In between MTG treatments, I use Toad Juice spray and then work some Straight Arrow mane and tail conditioner into the mane. I find it works even better and helps hair growth even better than the MTG alone.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you do use MTG, read and follow the directions on the label carefully! Sulfur products can be very irritating to some horses' skin, so test a small area first.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If MTG actually encouraged hair growth, wouldn't people be using it on their own scalps, especially men? When chunks of mane are lost it's usually because a horse is rubbing it when reaching thro fencing. You need to find how it's happening and fix that.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I typically stand on a chair and part my horses mane in half so one side goes on one side and the other half on the other, then, I take a paper towel and put some MTG on it and then work in into the crest of his mane, then for his tail I just pour it into my hands and work it in! It will get greasy but it takes it a few days to work its way down, then I just wash it out and start again! 

I have noticed results, in the two months I have been using it, his mane is a lot longer and his tail is a TON longer and both his mane and tail have about doubled their thickness!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Everything on a horse grows faster over the summer, mane, tail hooves whether or not topical products are applied.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Not true at all for Ben. His hooves grow quite slow in the summer and his mane usually grows none and then pretty much frys in the sun and I have to cut off a few inches.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

People actually do. MTG makes a product for Humans to. It's called SULU Hair MTG



Saddlebag said:


> If MTG actually encouraged hair growth, wouldn't people be using it on their own scalps, especially men? When chunks of mane are lost it's usually because a horse is rubbing it when reaching thro fencing. You need to find how it's happening and fix that.


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

I cannot stress a test spot enough. I had a mare w some hair missing from some scrapes and the MTG made all the hair it touched fall out. She looked way worse after.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Jumping on the 'test it first' bandwagon here. I've used MTG on all sorts of horses and have not had a reaction, but I have seen a horse who has (he was photosensitive as it was. Not sure why they used it so liberally on him without testing it first). You don't want that to be your horse. A short mane is nothing compared to blistered skin. 

As for the smell...honestly, it's kind of nostalgic for me. Like kopertox and other barn smells. Doesn't bother me in the least, but you definitely can tell when someone has used it.


----------

